# 10 Festplatten an einem Netzteil



## GrosserHund1 (25. März 2015)

Hallo ich hab mir ein Be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt geholt und möchte daran 10 Festplatten betreiben klappt das? Also auch im hinblick auf Anlaufstrom?


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

GrosserHund1 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab mir ein Be quiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt geholt und möchte daran 10 Festplatten betreiben klappt das? Also auch im hinblick auf Anlaufstrom?



Wie viele Umdrehungen haben denn die Platten bzw. welche sind es genau? Bei 7200 rpm Platten sollte der Anlaufstrom irgendwo bei 300W liegen. Kann sogar sein, dass die SCP/OCP einspringt wenn du versuchst das Sys zu starten. Bei 5400 rpm sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## Pu244 (25. März 2015)

Was hast du sonst noch im System und vorallem was für Platten sind das genau?

Die 7200rpm haben einen Anlaufstrom von je 40-50W und brauchen dann ca. 10W. Die Greenmodelle mit typischerweise unter 6000rpm brauchen beim Anlaufen je 30W (manche auch nur 20W) und dann 5W, dafür fahren sie dann nach ein paar Sekunden ohne Zugriffe herunter um Stromzusparen und sich zu schonen. Fahren sie alle zur selben Zeit wieder an (z.B. zugriff auf dem Papierkorb unter Windows) hat man den Anlaufstrom zu einem eventuell ungünstigen Zeitpunkt.

Willst du mit dem Rechner sonstnoch etwas machen?


----------



## GrosserHund1 (25. März 2015)

Ja sind 7200 rpm Platten dann des 500 Watt Netzteil


----------



## FrozenPie (25. März 2015)

GrosserHund1 schrieb:


> Ja sind 7200 rpm Platten dann des 500 Watt Netzteil



Wenn du das Netzteil noch nicht hast, dann solltest du auf keinen Fall ein L8 kaufen!
Eher eines von diesen, die bieten alle eine unabhängige Spannungsregulation  (Gestaffelt von preiswert bis High-End)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## Pu244 (25. März 2015)

GrosserHund1 schrieb:


> Ja sind 7200 rpm Platten dann des 500 Watt Netzteil



Kaufst du es dir neu oder hast du es schon?


----------



## GrosserHund1 (25. März 2015)

Habs noch nicht. okay dann kauf ich das be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W


----------



## bschicht86 (25. März 2015)

Also ich habe 8 WD Red an einem 300W SFX-Netzteil und der Anlaufstrom beträgt gerade mal 140W aus der Steckdose gemessen samt Board + CPU. Gut, ich habe auch einen Controller, wo ich staggered Spin einstellen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2015)

GrosserHund1 schrieb:


> Ja sind 7200 rpm Platten dann des 500 Watt Netzteil


Da würd ich generell was mit DC-DC nehmen und kein Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil, den Platten zuliebe.

Abgesehen davon wirds ohne Staggered Spinup auch nix, da der Anlaufstrom bei etwa 2A liegt.
2A x 10 = 20A...

(und bevor jemand kommt: Ja, das wird tatsächlich genutzt, für etwa 1-2 Sekunden)...


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2015)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> (und bevor jemand kommt: Ja, das wird tatsächlich genutzt, für etwa 1-2 Sekunden)...



Ich glaube, es sind inzwischen nicht mal mehr eine Sekunde.
So um 30 Watt bei einer 3,5 Zoll HDD, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Pu244 (25. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es sind inzwischen nicht mal mehr eine Sekunde.
> So um 30 Watt bei einer 3,5 Zoll HDD, wenn ich nicht irre.



Und nun rechne dir aus was 30W auf der 12V Schiene an Strom ziehen werden, irgendetwas über 2A. Im Übrigen ist der Einschaltstrom umso höher je kürzer die Anlaufzeit ist da die Schwungmasse gleich bleibt und in kürzerer Zeit auf ihre Endgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt werden muß. Wenn man das Problem des Einschaltstroms umgehen will macht man das genaue Gegenteil, man nimmt sich mehr Zeit. So sind dann auch 2,5" HDDs möglich die mit den 2,5W auskommen können die der USB Port regulär zur Verfügung stellen kann. Im Endeffekt können die HDD Hersteller den Einschaltstrom so selbst steuern wie es ihnen passt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

Egal ob eine Sekunde oder etwas weniger, es liegt an wenn auch nur kurzzeitig und kann dir das Genick brechen bei falscher Wahl


----------



## bschicht86 (26. März 2015)

Der Strom ist nunmal am höchsten, wenn der Motor steht und das Moment aufbringen muss, die Mechanik zu bewegen. Zum einen kommt der Trägheitseffekt, zum anderen ist der Innenwiderstand des Motors recht gering, da erst ein sich drehendes Feld zu höheren Innenwiderstand einer Spule führt. Deshalb würde staggered Spin durchaus auch innerhalb der ersten Sekunde was nützen.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und nun rechne dir aus was 30W auf der 12V Schiene an Strom ziehen werden, irgendetwas über 2A. Im Übrigen ist der Einschaltstrom umso höher je kürzer die Anlaufzeit ist da die Schwungmasse gleich bleibt und in kürzerer Zeit auf ihre Endgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt werden muß. Wenn man das Problem des Einschaltstroms umgehen will macht man das genaue Gegenteil, man nimmt sich mehr Zeit. So sind dann auch 2,5" HDDs möglich die mit den 2,5W auskommen können die der USB Port regulär zur Verfügung stellen kann. Im Endeffekt können die HDD Hersteller den Einschaltstrom so selbst steuern wie es ihnen passt.



Bei den 3,5 Zoll HDDs spielt das aber keine Rolle, weil du die nicht über einen USB Port mit Strom versorgen musst.


----------



## Pu244 (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei den 3,5 Zoll HDDs spielt das aber keine Rolle, weil du die nicht über einen USB Port mit Strom versorgen musst.



Aber in den 3,5" Gehäusen müssen die normalen 12V 2A Netzteile reichen, WD operiert sogar nur mit 1,5A. Außerdem gibt es ja eventuell bald USB 3.1 3,5" Gehäuse ohne Netzteil 25/100W machen es möglich (wobei man dann mit bei alten USB Standards mit einem einem Injektor rumhantieren muß).


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

In einem externen 3,5 Zoll Case hat eine 3,5 Zoll Festplatte ein eigenen Netzteil.


----------



## Pu244 (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> In einem externen 3,5 Zoll Case hat eine 3,5 Zoll Festplatte ein eigenen Netzteil.



Eigentlich schon, zumindest bei den weit über 10 Stück die ich habe hat jede externe Platte ihr eigenes Netzteil, was zu einem gigantischen Kabelsalat führt. Zuerst waren die alten Dinger noch mit 2A/5V und 2A/12V angebunden, wovon jedes Gehäuse sein eigenes Netzteil mit eigens belegtem mini DIN Stecker hatte (wehe man hat da mal ein Netzeil verwechselt!), seit etwa 7 Jahren haben die Platten ja 2A/12V (DC-DC macht es möglich) und deren Netzteile sind austauschbar, nur WD tanzt irdendwie mit 1,5A/12V aus der Reihe, man kann die aber auch mit den 2A/12V Netzteilen betreiben.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

Eigentlich immer, denn kein USB Port ist in der Lage, den Startstrom für eine 3,5 Zoll HDD zu liefern.

Normaler Weise sollten die Netzteile untereinander passen, sofern der Stecker passt, denn alle Netzteile leisten ja letztendlich das gleiche.


----------



## Pu244 (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer, denn kein USB Port ist in der Lage, den Startstrom für eine 3,5 Zoll HDD zu liefern.
> 
> Normaler Weise sollten die Netzteile untereinander passen, sofern der Stecker passt, denn alle Netzteile leisten ja letztendlich das gleiche.



Oh, da habe ich mich böse verlesen, irgendwie hat mein Hirn aus "eine" "keine" gemacht, dann ist es natürlich richtig.

Bei USB 3.1 könnte man allerdings wirklich 3,5" Platten ohne Netzteil anbinden, schon 5A/5V sind mit 25W stark genug, bei 5A/20V sieht es noch besser aus. Die Frage ist wie die Stromversorgung der USB 3.1 Buchsen ausfallen wird, es gibt auch eine 12V und 24V Version von USB, die haben aber nie Bedeutung erlangt (habe nur einen Laptop mit 12V gesehen).


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

USB 3.1 ist in der Tat interessant. Aber noch sehe ich keine 100 Watt USB 3.1 Ports.
Was brauchst du da für eine Stromversorgung für die einzelnen Ports?
Ich rechne eher damit, dass die hohen Leistungsaufnahmen von USB 3.1 den Erweiterungskarten vorbehalten wird, mittels PCIe 6 Pin Stecker extra Stromversorgung -- oder Molex oder was weiß ich.
Die Mainboards selbst werden meiner Meinung nach weiterhin nur soviel leisten, dass 2,5 Zoll Platten normal laufen werden, aber keine 3,5 Zoll Platten.


----------



## Pu244 (26. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> USB 3.1 ist in der Tat interessant. Aber noch sehe ich keine 100 Watt USB 3.1 Ports.
> Was brauchst du da für eine Stromversorgung für die einzelnen Ports?
> Ich rechne eher damit, dass die hohen Leistungsaufnahmen von USB 3.1 den Erweiterungskarten vorbehalten wird, mittels PCIe 6 Pin Stecker extra Stromversorgung -- oder Molex oder was weiß ich.
> Die Mainboards selbst werden meiner Meinung nach weiterhin nur soviel leisten, dass 2,5 Zoll Platten normal laufen werden, aber keine 3,5 Zoll Platten.



Tja,
das frage ich mich auch, ich vermute das die 5V Schiene einfach so durchgereicht wird, 25W wären so durchaus billig machbar und damit auch Netzteillose 3,5" HDD Gehäuse (da wird an allem gegeizt, das Netzteil zu sparen wäre dort der Jackpot). Theoretisch könnte man noch auf Kommando die 12V Schiene durchschalten, so wären 60W möglich, ob es realisierbar ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Für 100W und 20V bräuchte man extra Spannungswandler die das machen und das ist nicht ganz billig (alles über 1€ ist ja in der Fertigung sündhaft teuer), sollte sich irgendwann das Konzept des 12V Netzteils durchsetzen braucht man aber sowieso Spannungswandler. Lustig wird es wenn man sich zwischen Smatphone und Tablet und Laptop aufladen und zocken entscheiden muß weil man damals nicht die 300W Reserve eingeplant hat, aber die halbe Stunde werden die Leute auchnoch finden.


----------

